
Ask HN: How to value time more than money/fame? - huhnmonster
During quarantine I have made an important discovery about myself: Everything I do is somehow related to begin &#x27;productive&#x27; or with the goal of me receiving praise for it in whatever way. Espeically now with more free time at hand (which I was initially planning to use for something &#x27;productive or useful&#x27;), I just ended up wasting about half of it since I deemed the things I was doing &#x27;unimportant&#x27; or &#x27;of no greater use to humanity&#x27; and so on.<p>For example: Everyday I try to come back to a project I have started and my initial motivation to continue is there, but it quickly fades away because my mind is like &#x27;It already exists, why do you try to reinvent the wheel&#x27;..<p>By now it is really getting at me since I cannot even convince myself to do anything anymore except stuff for university and exercise. Have any of you ever felt that way or maybe even managed to change the way you look at things?
======
neilwilson
Probably back to Michael Plant's article from earlier today.

[http://www.ox.ac.uk/research/research-in-conversation/how-
li...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/research/research-in-conversation/how-live-happy-
life/michael-plant)

The only thing you have of value is time. Take time to be happy.

